# Neue Boxen knallen beim An- Ausschalten



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei Amazon das Vivo 2.1 Subwoofer System gekauft Hier der Link und gestern angeschlossen. Der Sound ist wunderbar und der Bass einfach klasse! Als ich dann abends den PC ausgemacht habe, hat das Leuchten am Volumerad nicht aufgehört, also habe ich nach einem Ausschalter gesucht, damit mich das Leuchten in der Nacht nicht stört. Diesen habe ich auf der Rückseite auch gefunden, jedoch ist beim Ausschalten ein lauter Knall ertönt (wie wenn jemand auf eine Trommel schlägt). Dies ist auch beim Anschalten zu hören. Des weiteren habe ich bereits beim Auspacken gemerkt, dass in der einen Box ein Stück Holz locker ist, welches beim Schütteln der Box klappert. Die Box hört sich aber nicht merklich schlechter an.

Ist dieses Knallen normal?


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir bei Amazon das Vivo 2.1 Subwoofer System gekauft Hier der Link und gestern angeschlossen. Der Sound ist wunderbar und der Bass einfach klasse! Als ich dann abends den PC ausgemacht habe, hat das Leuchten am Volumerad nicht aufgehört, also habe ich nach einem Ausschalter gesucht, damit mich das Leuchten in der Nacht nicht stört. Diesen habe ich auf der Rückseite auch gefunden, jedoch ist beim Ausschalten ein lauter Knall ertönt (wie wenn jemand auf eine Trommel schlägt). Dies ist auch beim Anschalten zu hören. Des weiteren habe ich bereits beim Auspacken gemerkt, dass in der einen Box ein Stück Holz locker ist, welches beim Schütteln der Box klappert. Die Box hört sich aber nicht merklich schlechter an.
> 
> Ist dieses Knallen normal?



Ja, ist bei meinen Logitech Boxen auch so.
Wenn ich sie anschalte oder ausschalte gibts einen kurzen Knall, also so ein kurzes "bäm". ^^

Das war schon immer so, ich bin relativ sicher, dass das normal ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2011)

Okay, das beruhigt mich schonmal. Habe währenddessen die Amazon Bewertungen durchgelesen und da stehen ein paar schlimme Dinge über meine Boxen, z.B. dass fast jedes Modell defekt wäre etc.. Naja, zum anderen Problem: Der Klang wird ja im Hohlraum der Box erzeugt; hat dann so ein loses Stück Holz nicht eine schlechte Auswirkung auf die Tonqualität?


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2011)

No offense, aber Speedlink 2.1 System für 37 € 

Man bekommt wofür man bezahlt.


----------



## Palimbula (4. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, zum anderen Problem: Der Klang wird ja im Hohlraum der Box erzeugt; hat dann so ein loses Stück Holz nicht eine schlechte Auswirkung auf die Tonqualität?




Wie sollen wir das verstehen? Ein Hohlraum kann, per Se, keinen Klang erzeugen auch wenn dieser in Schwingung versetzt wird, wie z. B. bei einem elektrodynamischem Lautsprecher --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrodynamischer_Lautsprecher Sofern du auf den Hohlraum des/eines Subwoofers anspielen solltest, so dient dieser als lediglich "Korpus" um eine möglichst große Menge Luft in Schwingung zu versetzen --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subwoofer

Der Klang eines Lautsprechers, einer Stimme etc. wird übrigens erst im Gehör/Gehirn eines Menschen erzeugt. Vorher sind es nur Schwingungen/Schallwellen. Klassische Fragestellung in diesem Punkt: Ein Baum fällt von alleine im Wald um. Entsteht ein Geräusch auch wenn niemand es hört?


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade bemerkt, dass dieses Knallen auch schon auftritt, wenn ich meinen Ventilator anschalte. Das liegt wohl daran, dass beide Geräte am gleichen Stecker hängen, aber sowas habe ich trotzdem noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Zum Problem, hab nochmal etwas gegoogelt:



> Ursache sind Störimpulse/Spannungsspitzen, die hauptsächlich durch Ein-/Ausschalten anderer Geräte mit induktiven Komponenten (Trafos/Halogentrafos, Motoren, Kühlschrankkompressoren usw.) entstehen.



Das Knacken bzw. Knallen ist nichts anderes als ein Signal, nur hört es sich eben nicht an wie unsere Lieblingsmusik, verständlicherweise.
Liegt also höchstwarscheinlich daran, dass du mehrere Teile an einem Stromkreis dran hast, was bei mir im Übrigen auch der Fall ist, insofern finde ich solche...



OldboyX schrieb:


> No offense, aber Speedlink 2.1 System für 37 €
> 
> Man bekommt wofür man bezahlt.



... Kommentare doch arg unsachlich. Denn, wenn er sich Boxen für 150 Euro kauft und die in denselben Stromkreis anschließt, werden die genauso knacken.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ... Kommentare doch arg unsachlich. Denn, wenn er sich Boxen für 150 Euro kauft und die in denselben Stromkreis anschließt, werden die genauso knacken.




Das war eher auf das lose Stück Holz bezogen das im innern rumfliegt.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Problem, hab nochmal etwas gegoogelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig...meine 200 Euro teuren Teufel Lautsprecher knacken nicht und die hängen an der gleichen Leiste wie mein gesamter Rechner + Monitor. :>


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lustig...meine 200 Euro teuren Teufel Lautsprecher knacken nicht und die hängen an der gleichen Leiste wie mein gesamter Rechner + Monitor. :>



Wie gesagt, es MUSS nicht daran liegen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lustig...meine 200 Euro teuren Teufel Lautsprecher knacken nicht und die hängen an der gleichen Leiste wie mein gesamter Rechner + Monitor. :>



Wenns nur Rechner und Monitor sind.... meine Steckerleiste hat 12 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Teufel ist aber auch göttlich :3

Ich habe atm Gravity Wave, glaube von Speedlink ist das._.
Aber ich finde es super, der Sub dröhnt schön und ab und an wackelt alles auf meinem Schreibtisch, was will ich mehr?


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lustig...meine 200 Euro teuren Teufel Lautsprecher knacken nicht und die hängen an der gleichen Leiste wie mein gesamter Rechner + Monitor. :>



Dann hast du entweder eine hochwertige Steckerleiste oder das Netzteil deiner Lautsprecher ist besser abgeschirmt (was man bei Teufel auch erwarten sollte). 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das Knacken der Lautsprecher sowie ein leises Surren im Betrieb ohne Musik meist an minderwertigen oder überfüllten Steckerleisten liegt. Auch kann ein generell überlasteter Stromkreis dazu führen. Am besten wäre es die Lautsprecher in einem anderen Raum der seinen eigenen Stromkreis hat zu testen, ob da das Knacken auch noch auftritt. Wenn nein, dann die Lautsprecher im ursprünglichen Raum an einer anderen Steckdose (nicht die Steckerleiste oder die Steckdose verwenden, an der die Steckerleiste hängt) testen während die Komponenten an der Steckerleiste an (!) sind. Ertönt auch hier kein Knacken, dann das selbe an der Steckdose versuchen, an der die Steckerleiste hängt. Auch hier kein Knacken? Dann haben wir eindeutig die Steckerleiste als Fehlerquelle ausgemacht.

Wenn nun die Boxen an jeder Steckdose munter knacken handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um ein defektes oder minderwertiges Netzteil im System. Knacken die Lautsprecher aber nur in dem ursprünglichen Zimmer, während die Komponenten an der Steckerleiste laufen, handelt es sich um schlechte Kabel des Stromkreises und man muss damit leben (kommt aber fast nie vor). Den Boxen kann durch das Knacken zumindest nichts passieren.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenns nur Rechner und Monitor sind.... meine Steckerleiste hat 12 Anschlüsse.


Wie bitte? Wundert mich, dass bei dir der FI nicht fliegt...du weißt ja bei 36A ist Schluss. Und ständig eine Steckdosenleiste auf Limit fahren ist sicher auch nicht so doll...außer du hast ne hochwertige Brennenstuhl. Weiß ja nicht was du dran hängen hast aber nen Kabelbrand wär mir das auch nicht wert.





Und ja...Teufel ist göttlich  Hatte eigentlich immer hochwertige Creative Lautsprecher aber vor 3 Jahren bin ich durch Zufall auf Teufel gestossen und muss sagen, ich bereue nichts. Für DEN Preis einfach unschlagbar gut und qualitativ superhochwertig. Da kommt Creative nicht mal ansatzweise ran und von denen war ich ja schon immer begeistert.

Aber das Speedlink wär was für meine Perle, die hat nämlich so 4,99 LS am PC von denen ich ständig die Krätze krieg.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Wundert mich, dass bei dir der FI nicht fliegt...du weißt ja bei 36A ist Schluss. Und ständig eine Steckdosenleiste auf Limit fahren ist sicher auch nicht so doll...außer du hast ne hochwertige Brennenstuhl. Weiß ja nicht was du dran hängen hast aber nen Kabelbrand wär mir das auch nicht wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die 12 sind aber nicht alle in Betrieb. Ich habe Pc, Monitor, Monitor, Boxen, Drucker, Lampe. Sollte nicht überfordern.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2011)

Teufel und göttlich? Da hat aber jemand Audio-Nachholebedarf.  Teufel hat vor allem unterdimensionierte Satelliten und dröhnige Subwoofer. Ansonsten gilt für 39 Euro Speedlink-Boxen nafürlich.vor allem eines: you get, what you pay for. Für 20 Schleifen mehr gibts ein Edifier C2, das um Welten besser klingt.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2011)

Meine Boxen knallen auch immer, wenn ich den Ventilator in meinem Zimmer an und ausschalte und ebenso nebenan im Bad die Lüftung. Komisch irgendwie :x


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Teufel und göttlich? Da hat aber jemand Audio-Nachholebedarf.  Teufel hat vor allem unterdimensionierte Satelliten und dröhnige Subwoofer. Ansonsten gilt für 39 Euro Speedlink-Boxen nafürlich.vor allem eines: you get, what you pay for.
> ...



Welch wahre Worte  Teufel galt im Audio-Bereich schon vor 20 Jahren bestenfalls als durchschnitt, egal wie teuer die Boxen/Systeme waren die sie anboten. Aber die Qualität von Teufel soll ja hier nicht das Thema sein.

@TE
Konov und Saji haben die Ursache deines Problems bereits genannt und nun liegt es an dir es zu beheben.

/Edit:


Soramac schrieb:


> Meine Boxen knallen auch immer, wenn ich den Ventilator in meinem Zimmer an und ausschalte und ebenso nebenan im Bad die Lüftung. Komisch irgendwie :x



Wieso wundert mich das nicht? Du befindest dich gerade in einem Land, dessen *Stromnetz auch in der Dritten Welt* stehen könnte. Ein Wunder das bei denen nicht schon alle Umspannwerke mindestens einmal abgefackelt sind.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Teufel und göttlich? Da hat aber jemand Audio-Nachholebedarf.  Teufel hat vor allem unterdimensionierte Satelliten und dröhnige Subwoofer. Ansonsten gilt für 39 Euro Speedlink-Boxen nafürlich.vor allem eines: you get, what you pay for. Für 20 Schleifen mehr gibts ein Edifier C2, das um Welten besser klingt.



Ich steh auf das dröhnen


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Teufel und göttlich? Da hat aber jemand Audio-Nachholebedarf.  Teufel hat vor allem unterdimensionierte Satelliten und dröhnige Subwoofer. Ansonsten gilt für 39 Euro Speedlink-Boxen nafürlich.vor allem eines: you get, what you pay for. Für 20 Schleifen mehr gibts ein Edifier C2, das um Welten besser klingt.



Also ich bin ja kein Klang-Fetischist. Ich habe die Boxen, damit ich bein Spielen nicht dauerhaft ein Headset tragen muss sondern mal abwechseln kann und um ab und zu Musik zu hören. Dabei muss die Klangqualität nicht überragend sein. Für den Preis finde ich die Boxen was den Klang angeht wirklich grandios und der Bass ist super. Ich hatte mir gleich 2 Soundsysteme bestellt um zu vergleichen: Das Speedlink und dann Hercules 2.0 XPS Boxen. Beide kosten gleichviel Geld und die Speedlink sind um Längen besser. Wenn das rumfliegende Stück Holz nicht wäre, wäre ich rundum zufrieden. Ist aber auch kein Problem, wenn es den Sound nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn da ein Stück Holz rumfliegt, das Knallen kommt sicherlich nicht davon. ^^


----------



## Perkone (7. Juni 2011)

Hab ich auch bei meinen Logitech Z5500. Beim Vorgänger Z3e oder so hatte ich das nicht.


----------

